# Where to buy baby turtles online?



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

All the LFS and LPS have the big big turtles! and i hate them cuz they ain't cute for my Gf. and then i took a 4 hour drive up to NY to china town to find out that they banned them......soo...anyone know any websites?

p.s. YES I AM A NOOBIE


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Often times at reptile shows, people will sell very small turtles. Especially the show in Hamburg, PA.

I forget what the stipulation is that allows you to buy them under the 4" size -but that law is totally baseless anyway.

Here is a schedule of reptile shows being held in America: http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html

Reptile shows are the best place to get reptiles at wholesale prices and they're extremely entertaining in their own right.

That being said, use this time to do you research about keeping turtles. Baby turtles kept in "turtle bowls" invariably die a slow and miserable death from hypothermia, infection, and malnutrition.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

flemarkets around here usually have them, i believed they were banned awhile ago because of salmonilla (sp?) which is basically trued with all reptiles and amphibians but turtles under 4 inches carried more i guess? yea so basically it was dumbass ppl who dont wash there hands after handling baby turtles, then going to eat right away


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I forget what the stipulation is that allows you to buy them under the 4" size -but that law is totally baseless anyway.


"for scientific research purposes only" ummmmm. ok.

Not to long ago there was a total ban on turtles and tourtoises in Pa. at any size. It must have been lifted though because im seeing them again in pet shops.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> flemarkets around here usually have them, i believed they were banned awhile ago because of salmonilla (sp?) which is basically trued with all reptiles and amphibians but turtles under 4 inches carried more i guess? yea so basically it was dumbass ppl who dont wash there hands after handling baby turtles, then going to eat right away


The size issue is because at that size children could fit them in their mouths.


----------

